
Adobe to acquire Magento for $1.68B - jesperht
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/21/adobe-to-acquire-magento-for-1-6-b/
======
rossdavidh
What great news for Magento users! Adobe will do great things with this recent
acquisition. That is definitely the pattern I see when I look at past Adobe
acquisitions.

------
funkdified
Improvements should be coming to big commerce soon as well. They just raised
$64m. More competition for Shopify and I read their stock price is being
scrutinized.

